# Yamaha 9.9 Service needed?



## artdel (Jan 26, 2010)

Fellas, I have a 2005 9.9 4 stroke that I did a complete service to a year ago (plugs, filters, oil, LU Lube & Impeller) and since then, i've only used it maybe 15 hours. It's been a year and I understand that it should be serviced yearly or every 100 hours, but does it really need to? Should I just change oil and filter? 

Thanks, Art


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I've been known to stretch service intervals... :-[ 

Not recommended, but sometimes I get lazy


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I just service mine when they break...that seems to be a good time to do it.


----------

